# Solved: Marvell Yukon Not Sending/Receiving Packets.. Help!



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, just wondering if you guys could guide me into fixing my Internet connection.

What happened:
I got on my computer one morning and the internet didn't work.

I checked the Network Connections and my 1394 Connection was working, as was my Local Area Connection. But when I had a closer look at the status of it, it had send 3 packets, and received 0.

Driver:
Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller.

Some extra infomation:

C:\Documents and Settings\Jad>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration
Host name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jadd
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . . : No​Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-D8-1C-E2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.36
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1​Please help!


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

(by JohnWill)
Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type *CMD* (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

*IPCONFIG /ALL
* 
*PING 127.0.0.1*

*PING* <computer_IP_address>

*PING* <default_gateway_address>
*
PING 206.190.60.37*

*PING yahoo.com
* 
Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
*Paste the results in a message here.*

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jad>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jadd
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-D8-1C-E2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.36
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Jad>ping 192.168.0.36
Pinging 192.168.0.36 with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.36:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jad>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jad>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jad>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log

*Reboot the machine.
*
TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
*
Reboot the machine.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Did nothing.. Still got no connection to the network.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you tried right clicking and selecting "Repair" on the connection?

If that doesn't work, try connecting your computer directly to the modem and see if you can ping yourself then. If thats the case then the problem might lie in the router.

The strangest thing about this is that you cannot ping the router when it is clearly giving you an IP address in the first place (192.168.0.36). Can you type in 192.168.0.1 in a browser and do you get the router's configuration?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes. Of course I have, lol.

Was probably the first thing I did.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sorry. How about connecting it to the modem? is the problem in the router? I cant understand why it would give you an IP and then just stop talking to you.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

It connects directly to the router.. That's what I'm confused about.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I realize that... but can you get it to work connecting directly to the modem? if you can, that would mean the problem lies with the router. Also, do you have another ethernet cable lying around?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

I use an ethernet cable to connect directly to the modem already.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I mean from your computer directly to the modem, not going through a router. 

The reason i asked about the extra ethernet cable is to test whether or not it is the cable you are using right now that has gone bad by replacing it with the extra one.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't know what you mean.. I thought the router was the modem..?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, a modem and a router are typically different devices, having a modem (what talks to the internet service provider) connected to a router (what talks to the computers in the network) but yeah, i'm sorry, i shouldve thought that maybe you had one device that did both functions. 

Have you tried unplugging the router/modem and waiting a few minutes and then plugging it in again?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

You mean power?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, power.

The fact that you are asking that makes me wonder if you are on the internet right now using a different computer that is connected to the same router we are trying to test if it working or not... is that the case?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes. Both this computer and my mum's computer is connected to the router, receiving and sending multiple packets. It's got nothing to do with the router IMHO.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

alrighty then. We have three things we can try now. 
One, use a different ethernet cable to connect from the computer that doesnt have internet to the router to test for a bad cable. 
Two, update the drivers on the computer with no internet. To do that, tell me the make and model of the computer and i will look for the drivers for you.
Three, it is possible that the port on the router is the one not working, try using a different port to connect the cable to.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

It's custom built, I believe. Do you mind asking for which drivers you would update?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

The ethernet drivers.
Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

I already have the drivers for it, and I have XP


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok... i'm sorry, i really have no idea what to try now. You never told me if you had an extra cable or if you tried a different port as i asked you to. But that doesnt matter. Let's start from the very bottom.

Open command prompt (Start > Run > cmd)
and use this command:
*arp -a*

what do you get?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

I got 'No ARP Entries Found'.

Do you have a simpler way of talking? MSN?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, that confirms that your computer has no contact whatsoever with anything else connected to it.

Now: Try this:
*netsh interface ip show config*

what do you get?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Configuration for interface "Local Area Connection"
DHCP enabled: Yes
InterfaceMetric: 0
DNS servers configured through DHCP: 192.168.0.1
WINS servers configured through DHCP: None
Register with which suffix: Primary only


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

try

*ping 127.0.0.1
ping 192.168.0.36
ping 192.168.0.1*

then do 
*arp -a*

you should have something come up


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

First three say 'Destination host unreachable.', four times down the screen then summarise it.

arp -a still says 'No ARP Entries Found'.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

ok, follow the instructions here to reinstall the IP protocol:

http://answers.vt.edu/ask4help/desktop/vtkb2433.htm

Then after rebooting, do the pings and the arp -a again


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing :/


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Alright, do this:
*netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt*

and copy and paste whats in that file (resetlog.txt) after you reboot.

And.... again... do you have a different cable you can use?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

No :/

Rebooting now.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Look below.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

hmm...

try
*netsh diag gui*

and run the diagnostic, tell me what errors you get.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Comes up with Internet Explorer, and tells me the page cannot be displayed.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

lol... ok.

*netsh winsock reset c:\sockreset.txt*

and give me what it says in that file.

also:

I want to see what your O10 entries are in a HJT log.... follow these instructions and get me a HijackThis report.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't find the sockreset file, I'll give you the other thing in a minute.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

my bad, i did that wrong... but i don't really need that anyway.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:45:26 PM, on 11/12/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.BIN
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Jad\Application Data\U3\0E21D1716150C9B6\LaunchPad.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
O2 - BHO: Click-to-Call BHO - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlchtc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: ipfw_helper (ipfw) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Jad\Desktop\WinLag v1.0 (WinXP and older)\bin\ipfw.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Marvell Yukon Service (yksvc) - Unknown owner - RUNDLL32.EXE (file missing)
O24 - Desktop Component 1: MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - http://www.mmowned.com/
--
End of file - 3683 bytes


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

These entries:

O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'Default user')

are suspicious, but i am not allowed to help with malware related issues as I am still in training for security related issues. I would recomend you make a different post in the Malware Removal section reprinting the HijackThis log... but this does not have anything to do with our problem at hand. At least i don't think it does.

What i would like for you to try next is using the cable that you use for your computer, and replace it for the one on the computer without internet, see if that solves the problem on the other computer. If it does, then you have a bad cable. (Make sure you try different places to plug the cable into on the router, as one of these ports may also be the culprit).


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay. Thank you so much for the help! <3


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Wait, no don't go. Try switching out the cables!


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

I did. It came up 'Not Connected'.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Then I'm sorry... thats the limit of my capabilities. Please come back and let me know if you figure out what was wrong. 

Try reinstalling the drivers for the device. Thats the only thing we haven't done.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually, I have done it. Lol.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you do it from a CD or did you do it by downloading from a site ( http://download.driverguide.com/driver/88E8001_8003_8010/MarvellXPCTXAE/d698082.html ) Uninstalling it first on the computer, rebooting and pointing to these downloaded drivers when you do to reinstall?


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

I uninstalled, then reinstalled from download.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Then i'm fresh out of ideas, i feel upset 

Please let me know if you figure it out... someone might see this thread and add a post with his/her suggestions so keep an eye out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Windows Zero Configuration (wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

Let's see this again, there has been a lot of tinkering...

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry for not posting earlier. I reformatted my computer and it works perfect. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol you're welcome. I'm sorry we couldn't figure it out. Im sure JohnWill was on the right track though, he's a genius in these matters.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## JetlagJad (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

